# NEED EVERYONES OPINION!!!!!



## DrifterEighty (Oct 12, 2005)

I have a twin cam that has about 90k miles, I'm going to install a new timing chain kit on it, and after that i'd like to boost 7psi - install a turbo kit and everything.. Now! I need everyones advice or opinion. what should i do, turbo charge my ka24de or just save my money and get an Sr20det?? I really need everyones help in making a wise decision.. thank you so very much..


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i would save my money and get the SR20.


----------



## mac2686 (Aug 9, 2003)

well if its your daily driver id say buy another engine and work on it so you can have a car to get around in then just drop in the engine when your ready. I bet youd prolly be able to hook up an sr20 cheaper than a ka though. Im doing a ka24de-t its alotta work and more money than i ever thought id spend but you learn alot. Classified always have good deals too if your on a budget like me.


----------



## yangs13 (Oct 15, 2005)

it's all on personal preferance. the ka24de is already a stout motor that can easily handle 7 psi. it's "in" now a days just to ditch a ka and swap a sr20. many ppl are turbocharging their ka's though. the ka has the sr beat on displacement therefore more torque if turbocharged compared to a stock sr20det.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I've got an sr, but I would do an KA turbo if I were you. The parts are alot cheaper and they're already here in the States.


----------



## DrifterEighty (Oct 12, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> I've got an sr, but I would do an KA turbo if I were you. The parts are alot cheaper and they're already here in the States.


Thanks alot, really helpful.. I appreciate your opinions.
:thumbup:


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

KA-T all the way. With careful decisions and wise boosting the stock motor can handle 7lbs...but you need to make sure your A/F ratios are right or you will f*** s*** up...


----------



## nismo 240sx21 (May 1, 2005)

just get a sr there are more parts and a lot more people who have worked on them before


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

KA..... ,..........


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I say get a beater car for like $500, while you build up the KA. Turbo KA's are becoming more popular, so expect to see alot more parts being developed for them. 

I've heard rumors that HKS is building a complete turbo system, not kit, for the S13 and S14 KA's. Dont know if its true but I would definatly buy it, if it were to be a reality.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> KA..... ,..........


No let him do the SR! I'll trade you my sr for your KA.


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

KA24DET Is probably going to be a little more powerfull than the SR, but its going to take a little more work on your part, but like said previously KA's certainly have cheaper, more plentiful parts in America. You will definatly want to put a head gasket on though, 90k miles on a KA is about time to do it anyway, so you will need a high quality one for a kat.


----------



## MagnaDyne (Aug 6, 2003)

Depends on how much money you want to spend.
If all you want to do is throw some mild boost at a KA, for that much money you could do a S13 or S14 swap and have about the same hp in the end.
This has been a heated debate for as long as the SR swap existed. Truth is it is a toss up. Neither one is hands down better.
Whatever you decide, don't feel like you went with the wrong decision. Every engine is just pistons & crankshafts and can be made to produce just about as much power as you want given enough money.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Honestly I believe the KA has the upper hand. All the parts are USDM parts, and they're cheaper.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

MagnaDyne said:


> Depends on how much money you want to spend.
> If all you want to do is throw some mild boost at a KA, for that much money you could do a S13 or S14 swap and have about the same hp in the end.
> This has been a heated debate for as long as the SR swap existed. Truth is it is a toss up. Neither one is hands down better.
> Whatever you decide, don't feel like you went with the wrong decision. Every engine is just pistons & crankshafts and can be made to produce just about as much power as you want given enough money.


There may not be a wrong decision, but in the long run, there is a cheaper decision...KA-T :thumbup: 

If you ever confront a problem with your engine, as said numerous time, the KA will be cheaper to fix, versus the SR. I'd stay on the safe side and go with the KA


----------



## MagnaDyne (Aug 6, 2003)

I have heard the junk yard is cheaper thing before, and at first glance it may seem true. Then I had the pleasure of burning up some motors in my past.
If you ever throw a rod, melt a piston, spin a bearing, when are you ever going to go to a junk yard to find a replacement?? I hope the answer is never.
If you do any of that, you are going to need some sort of machining. Even if it is just cleaning up the cylinders. Once you machine a cylinder, I hope you are not planning on putting stock pistons back in your new bore.

Yes, SR stock internals are pretty hard to find because nobody needs them or wants them. The same would go true for the KA. You are not going to find stock replacement pistons at the same bore dia as stock. (unless they are used)

So, KA or SR, if you break it, most likely it will be replaced with something new & aftermarket. Not junkyard.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

OK, KA is going to be Cheaper to make mild power, but if you're going for 250+whp then the SR20 is the way to go as it's a more solid engine. Plus RIGHT NOW the aftermarket for the KA is still fairly small as far as performance parts compared to the SR20 market.


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

you could easily just go to a junk yard and buy an entire engine with tranny for about $500... that's including everything you can see under the hood + wiring harness and ECU. right now my friend (with KA-T) has 2 extra 70,000 mile DE motors sitting in his garage, and at the local junkyard there are 5 more in near perfect condition. the KA-T is definately the way to go. it is in fact much cheaper in every way than the SR. plus, on a lesser note.. it's way too common to see SR's, i'd go with something a little different if i was you.

if you blow up the KA, just swap the whole damn thing out. it's not like it's difficult, everything about the KA is straightforward and simple as hell. it's much easier than any other motor swap IMO. you could have another KA in the car and running in a few hours.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Terran200sx said:


> OK, KA is going to be Cheaper to make mild power....


I hope your refering to N/A KA's.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

hey, tell me i'm wrong and that a KA-T will make more power than a DET and i'll turbo my KA asap.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Im not gonna try to start another KA vs. SR fight. Im just saying you should do a little more research before saying that the SR is a more solid engine. From all the information I've collected, there very much respectively equal in their flaws. While they both still have their strong points, It is unfare to just automatically say "get the SR, its better" (quoting loosely). Yes its a exhaustedly known fact that the SR has a stronger performance market following over the KA. But, just because there are more parts available, doesnt mean its automatically better. Hell, look at the Civic and Integra, they have the largest aftermarket following in the US, does it make them the best cars out there? no, not by a long shot. But the fact is, the companies cater to the needs of the customer. If the 240SX had blown up in popularity when it first came out, with the KA, then I know that we would have a hell of alot more performance parts for the "truck engine". But people are stupid and unoriginal so they follow the crowd adn just do what the other guy did because they know it worked. I dont know what im really trying to say, mainly because im drunk, but all Im gonna say is this. RESEARCH EVERYTHING!! And figure out what you want. If you decide to get the SR, cool. or do a KA-T, aight. RB? im happy for you. Or hell, some psycho Rotary of boxer engine swap or whatever. DOIT! IT all boils down to what you like and what your needs are. 

Me? Imma stick with my KA's and go pull a stump or 2.


----------

